# Fixed up my pc a bit



## grunt_408 (Jan 15, 2008)

Today I pulled my pc apart and cleaned it and then painted the interior Plum purple and applied some MX-2 to the CPU and re assembled the PC with a bit better cable managment.


































 Feel Free to post you comments


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 15, 2008)

I should change the name of my rig to "The Purple People Eater"
Crapola everywhere


----------



## Triprift (Jan 15, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> I should change the name of my rig to "The Purple People Eater"



Lol most definitly just why purple?


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 15, 2008)

Dunno I will spray the rest soon I dont mind it.


----------



## keakar (Jan 15, 2008)

nice job, it looks good 


and why not purple? he definately has an original case now


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks keakar ,Exactly and it was a bit of fun anyway.
I will get a better case one day.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 15, 2008)

i wasnt critcising i was just wondering why purple looks great specially with the lights


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey if you want to criticise go ahead it is healthy in fact here is a better pic for you to criticise. BTW I am aware I cannot spell for $hit.


----------



## keakar (Jan 15, 2008)

turn your hard drive around and the wires will run under the fan and out of sight for a cleaner look


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks keakar I tried that and it wouldnt fit that way... I will have to modify it a tad bit next time I paint it lol


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 15, 2008)

Air ventilation overkill.
I like it.

Those are some real good temps in Orthos.

I remember the IFX-14 fans being on the otherside sucking away air heat from the heatsinks.
Are they held on there with ruibberbands?
Is the IFX-14 supposed to be silent?

The purple paint reminds me of Barney the dinosaur or then thing from McD's.

Blusher works good?


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 15, 2008)

Would it be called positive pressure??
This config works best I have found... I think you were the one who advised me to move the fans around on the IFX-14 Widjaja. Blusher works like a dream tell ya missus thanks..


----------



## keakar (Jan 15, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> Thanks keakar ,Exactly and it was a bit of fun anyway.
> I will get a better case one day.



you have a good sturdy frame with good ventilation and good airflow so i wouldnt get a new case if i were you because theres nothing wrong with yours.

if your bored with it try a new front cover, maybe something in wood or fiberglass and body filler, you get the idea. a kick plate for doors on your house can make great aluminum front covers by just screwing them in place. 

this is what i was refering to: http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/(1...tdetails.aspx?sku=998023979&source=GoogleBase


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 15, 2008)

I guess you are right. If I mod my case more than at least it will be unique.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 15, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Air ventilation overkill.
> I like it.
> 
> Those are some real good temps in Orthos.
> ...



The IFX-14 can be silent..... Yep those are rubber bands holding the fans in place the clips they supplied suck (rattle). Barney and friends lol


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 15, 2008)

I do recall asking you about the fans being exhausts.
Anyway I looked at a webiste on the fan mounting and they have used the fans as intakes aswell.

Yeah postive pressure is having more air coming into the case than out.
I think positive pressure does a better job then negative from what I've found out anyway.
You do use the little side fans as exhaust I'm guessing.
My brothers Lian Li case is setup that way.

Rattling spring clips aye?
Has to be irritating.
My Tuniq Tower came with springs which were too tall making it impossible to press down the screws far enough to reach the thread of the backplate.

Well in those situations where the manufacturer failed us, we just have to use common sense I suppose.

BTW my GF says 'no probs dude' about the blusher.
I tried to explain to her about your case but. . . . .yeah.

I think I'll buy a blower to place under my GPU to see if they work.
Should do as there is no ventilation under the GPU.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 15, 2008)

So maybe you need one of these..... http://www.pccasegear.com/prod2922.htm
The only fan for exhaust is  the  Thermaltake on the back which moves a lot of air.
Oh and of course the PSU removes air


----------



## technicks (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow man. That looks great.
Love the purple. Very exclusive.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thankyou technicks I just need to do a few more mods and hide the cabling a little better.


----------



## technicks (Jan 15, 2008)

Nothing wrong with the cabling imo.


----------



## technicks (Jan 15, 2008)

And i love the cpu cooler.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 15, 2008)

It works well BTW Nice rig man


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 16, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Air ventilation overkill.
> I like it.
> 
> Those are some real good temps in Orthos.
> ...



His CPU's Tjunction diode is stuffed... or might just be that his room has aircon. Hey craig check out pccg for their AC ryan mesh, and dust filters for the fans, you really need dust filters in your case, with THAT much dust in such a short while, it ruins the case's look. I'd buy a UV permanent marker and also use a UV cathode... it will look absolutely awesome once you cover the case up with the UV accenting. (Try it on your X1950PRO's plastic shroud as well).


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 16, 2008)

cool thanks for the advice.I wouldnt think that the Tjunction diode is stuffed at all considering from stock to now I have a thirteen degree drop in idle temp. I have my pc directly underneath my A/C so crisp cool air is getting sucked straight into the 2 120mm at the front and the 2 80mm on the side. Also tk  when I droped my voltage down from 1.375 to 1.200 so did my temps by like 3-5 degrees. BTW I have had that soundcard for 12 months and never cleaned it (dont tell anyone)


----------

